# Feeding shrimp sinking algae wafers



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats what I feed mine , I feed them 4-5 times a week


----------



## tedr108 (May 14, 2009)

Be careful not to overfeed. You'll have to experiment a little, but I only put enough wafer in for mine that it's all eaten in an hour or so. In your case, that would probably be about 1/8 of a wafer for most wafer sizes.

I have probably 150 to 200 shrimp in a 20G and there is zero algae, so I feed everyday.


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

my rcs tank(100 or so shrimp) just mess the tank up with algae wafers, they tear it apart and leave chucks in like a 3" circle. too messy for my tastes, so i break it up and only feed them small chunks


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

For 15 shrimp, I would take about 1/4 of a wafer and break that up into two pieces and feed them that. It should be enough. It's always better to underfeed then overfeed


----------



## dgphelps (Aug 8, 2008)

My shrimp love the algae wafers, but I buy the tiny hikari kind. Another good food for them is Hikari crab cuisine. They love the stuff and for my tanks I drop 1-3 pellets in each day. I think it is important to mix up the type of food you give your shrimp. Variety is after all the spice of life. 

Try blanching a piece of organic spinach every now and again and dropping a bit of the leaf in. They'll go crazy.


----------

